

You can access deleted iMessages using iOS search - ozzzy

We noticed if you use the search functionality on an iOS device you can still access old deleted iMessages.<p>In order to reproduce, delete an iMessage. Then go to the search screen by tapping home button twice (you should make the search from the general search screen, not using the search section in the Messages app). Search a word in that deleted iMessage. You will see the message in the search results.
======
eridius
I didn't realize Hacker News was a front-end for <http://bugreport.apple.com>.

~~~
dheavy
Easy now...

------
evv
You're right, the searching code should be updated to hide deleted results.

Don't expect companies to really delete anything- they have little incentive
to do so.

